# Looking for RO DI repair service



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Our current RO DI system has broken down and the company is charging us about $300 to repair, which is too much for me atm being a student.

If anyone here can come help out we will gladly pay for a more reasonable rate. Or you know someone who can please pm me! The unit just doesn't work and I'm no handy man. Thanks~


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro unit*

Well for three hundred u could prob get a new one..
give us some details of model ..whats it doing when was last time 
filters were changed .. what do u use it ....
maybe a picture...

Cheers 
tom


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I just upgraded my unit. Depending on the problem, I may have what you need.

Email me if you need parts.
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Just found out that it's the filters that require replacement...
Unit is K5 Drinking water station (http://www.bluwaterstore.ca/water-treatment-system/k5-drinking-water-station)

I'm guessing no one aside from Kinetico can replace these filters?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking at the Kinetico web pics, either the filter cartridges as a whole are "disposable" or a different housing vs traditional RO units (as RO membrane is depicted). Twist one off to see if you can open the cartridge.

You can also just take the unit into MaxWaterFlow and they can give you the appropriate inserts/cartridges. They are in you area.

HTH


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

wtac said:


> Looking at the Kinetico web pics, either the filter cartridges as a whole are "disposable" or a different housing vs traditional RO units (as RO membrane is depicted). Twist one off to see if you can open the cartridge.
> 
> You can also just take the unit into MaxWaterFlow and they can give you the appropriate inserts/cartridges. They are in you area.
> 
> HTH


Wow thanks! Will check it out!


----------

